# My Red Bell Pepper supply is now replenished for winter dry rubs, jerky and sausages...



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, I said for the winter...maybe 'til next summer, unless I get* really* busy smoking...LOL!!!!!!!!!

You can count 'em, but there's 8 - 0.5lb bags plus a 0.5lb container full and ready to go:














Why the heck would I want 4-1/2 pounds of dried Red Bell Pepper? Here's why:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/red-bell-pepper-rub-naturally-sweet-and-mildy-spicy-no-sugar

Eric


----------



## meateater (Sep 17, 2010)

Glad you posted this. I just made some. This was six large peppers cut up and dehydrated and run through the coffee grinder. It smells awesome and I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 17, 2010)

meateater said:


> Glad you posted this. I just made some. This was six large peppers cut up and dehydrated and run through the coffee grinder. It smells awesome and I can't wait to try it out.


Nice grind!!!!!! Trust me, I can feel your excitement all the way up here in Wyoming, and we have a strong S/W wind this evening, so I think I can even smell it!!!!!

The intense aroma of the freshly ground red bell pepper is almost more that I can stand...it sends my imagination soaring to new heights about smoked/grilled meats & veggies, side dishes...oh man, here I go again! Oh, if you think I'm kidding, just grab your favorite dry rub, open the container in a nice solitary & quite place, close your eyes and gently inhale...keep your eyes closed for a few moments and try to see what you would like to rub and smoke next with it that you haven't yet tried it on...what smoke wood will you use..................I think you get my drift.

Anyway, that's about, what, 2/3 of a pint? The diced pieces sure do use up a lot less space when ground than when whole.

You'll need to break the soft clumps in the powder up a bit when you measure it out and blend into your dry rub, but it's worth the little bit of effort.

You're gonna love that rub, btw...so easy, with only 5 ingredients, and the flavor profile is very straight forward. It's a no-bull flavor sensation that doesn't cover anything up. The thing is, with such a low ingredient count, there's plenty of room for modofications to suit your individual tastes or specific uses. I've been using this very blend, minus the salt, in my TQ cured/smoked chicken sausage (another of my inspirations from Ron P., may he rest in peace).
 

Let us know how you like it, and don't forget the q-view! HAH-HAH!!!!!

May your smokes be plentiful and great, brother!

Eric


----------



## nwdave (Sep 18, 2010)

I've dried up quite a few red's over the summer, but haven't ground much of it yet.  I know the space is an issue, but I'm wondering if you're not sacrificing some intense flavor when you grind and store for a long period, rather than keeping the dried red in chunks ( I quartered and dried that way) then grinding as you need.


----------



## meateater (Sep 18, 2010)

forluvofsmoke said:


> Nice grind!!!!!! Trust me, I can feel your excitement all the way up here in Wyoming, and we have a strong S/W wind this evening, so I think I can even smell it!!!!!
> 
> The intense aroma of the freshly ground red bell pepper is almost more that I can stand...it sends my imagination soaring to new heights about smoked/grilled meats & veggies, side dishes...oh man, here I go again! Oh, if you think I'm kidding, just grab your favorite dry rub, open the container in a nice solitary & quite place, close your eyes and gently inhale...keep your eyes closed for a few moments and try to see what you would like to rub and smoke next with it that you haven't yet tried it on...what smoke wood will you use..................I think you get my drift.
> 
> ...


I gotta say I have a hard time not opening it just for a whiff. I used red, yellow and green, two of each and it gave me a little over a cup worth. I just need to figure what I want to use it on. Again, thanks for the recipe.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 18, 2010)

NWDave said:


> I've dried up quite a few red's over the summer, but haven't ground much of it yet.  I know the space is an issue, but I'm wondering if you're not sacrificing some intense flavor when you grind and store for a long period, rather than keeping the dried red in chunks ( I quartered and dried that way) then grinding as you need.


I agree with grinding for current demand only to keep the flavor and aromas more intense...you'll find yourself using less to get the same results in your rub. For example, I buy minced garlic just so I can do a quick grind to "perk it up" a bit immediately before blending into a dry rub. Also, you won't smoke your grinder by running it too long and overheating the motor.
 

Eric


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice looking peppers...


----------



## nwdave (Sep 19, 2010)

Another question, if I may.  Since I dry my own, when doing peppers, I'm always wondering, do I leave the seeds in or not?  I would think that with the milder bells, it shouldn't make that much difference.  In your purchased packages, do you see many seeds?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 19, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Nice looking peppers...


Thanks Paul, you should try this if you haven't yet. I don't have a good set-up for drying other than smoking and/or drying in my Smoke Vault 24, but the store-bought whole Ancho Chilis and these red bells are great to grind for dry rubs. I'm slowly getting to the point where next year I just might start growing my own peppers and chilis...the climate here is not the best for it though. I may have to do the green-house trick. Obviously I'll need to do tons of research this winter to find out what might grow in my area.

Eric



 


NWDave said:


> Another question, if I may.  Since I dry my own, when doing peppers, I'm always wondering, do I leave the seeds in or not?  I would think that with the milder bells, it shouldn't make that much difference.  In your purchased packages, do you see many seeds?


Hi again, Dave. I do see what looks to be the full amount of seeds in my bagged purchases. I think the only change you might notice in the flavor profile with the seeds removed from the peppers would be a bit less of the spiciness, and more of a mild/sweet flavor...just a thoery there. But with the sweet reds, there's plenty of sweet flavor to go the distance.

With hotter peppers and chilis, I think I would remove the seeds and grind those seperately and add as much to the blend as desired, that way I could have more control of the natural heat and flavor profile. Hmm, I think I've already done this with Anchos a while back and did seem to make a noticable difference in the way the flavors came together in the two batches batch of rub I used that day. I think I added all the seeds to a 1/3 batch of the rub, and none in the other 2/3 of the batch, and it had some really nice slow heat with a slightly tangier flavor profile.

Anyway, that's my take on it.

Great smokes to ya, brother!

Eric


----------



## eman (Sep 19, 2010)

Eric,

 Check w/ the closest university to you. Most of them have classes (either live or on line) and lots of information about growing produce and what varities work best in that area.


----------



## shooter1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice stash Eric looks like you are set for awhile. I printed out your Red Bell Pepper rub from the wiki as well as the Allison Pantry website. I am definitely trying this out it looks fantastic, can't wait to try it.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 29, 2010)

eman said:


> Eric,
> 
> Check w/ the closest university to you. Most of them have classes (either live or on line) and lots of information about growing produce and what varities work best in that area.


Thanks brother! I do seem to have turned a new direction lately...maybe I'm heading back to the basics for a fresh look at my future smoking adventures. The thought of growing my own red bells, japs, pablanos, etc, just about drives me up the wall. But, winter is coming, so it will give me time to put things together in time for the growing season 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






 


Shooter1 said:


> Nice stash Eric looks like you are set for awhile. I printed out your Red Bell Pepper rub from the wiki as well as the Allison Pantry website. I am definitely trying this out it looks fantastic, can't wait to try it.


Thanks Shooter, the great thing about that simple dry rub is that it doesn't have a hot background, so it's suitable for anyone to eat. Oh, if salt content is a worry, you can cut it way back and still have great flavor...I did that on a 7-bone whole beef rib last weekend...that was great eating beef.

Enjoy!

Eric


----------



## realtorterry (Sep 29, 2010)

Man that looks awesome! I went to your site  but can't see paying twice as much for shipping than the product on anything! So I'll just sit in envy & wait for the qview


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 29, 2010)

realtorterry said:


> Man that looks awesome! I went to your site but can't see paying twice as much for shipping than the product on anything! So I'll just sit in envy & wait for the qview




 Thanks, I just looked at placing an online order...you're not kidding about shipping.

I've just updated the Wiki with links regarding local sales rep info, but I'll drop it here as well.

For a listing of local rep coverage areas:

http://www.alisonspantry.com/uploads/Customers/Area Coordinators.doc

To locate a local rep:

mailto:[email protected]

If they have a rep somewhere close-by, you could save tons with free freight...we order through a local rep here.

Hope this helps you get into the groove of the red bell pepper craze...that way you can make some of your own RBP q-views for the rest of us to drool over! LOL!!!

Eric


----------



## nwdave (Sep 30, 2010)

realtorterry said:


> Man that looks awesome! I went to your site but can't see paying twice as much for shipping than the product on anything! So I'll just sit in envy & wait for the qview


Fortunately for me, the local Cash 'n Carry has an excellent deal on whole Red Bells (poly bag of 6 for 2.25, around here that's a killer buy)  so I have both dehydrators going full bore (Excalibur and Nesco) building up my stock.  Our weather is too wet and the sun too infrequent to grow bell peppers successfully here on the shoreline of the Puget Sound.  Now, I've snagged and am drying some Green Bells.  Hopefully somebody has a rub use, but if not, they'll add some great color to Dutches Wicked Baked Beans, and some other great dishes.  I vac seal in quart jars in dried form, rather than ground, so I can remove what I need and reseal the jar.  Kinda like being able to get back to the way (with I admit fancier dehydrators) things were done by our forebears.


----------

